# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  alla bout soap

## annasor

may someone scan the pictures of the hollyoaks pages from this week's all about soap please.

----------


## Bryan

> may someone scan the pictures of the hollyoaks pages from this week's all about soap please.


if you want to see it so badly then why dont you just buy the magazine?

----------


## Gabby

But then others who might not read or want the magazine but just want some pictures might want to see it  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> But then others who might not read or want the magazine but just want some pictures might want to see it


if they wanted to see the pictures then surely they'd want to buy the magazine?

----------


## di marco

they may be skint! like me lol!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I don't get that one sorry, i only get inside soap.

----------


## kirsty_g

i get the ont that looks the best

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

> if they wanted to see the pictures then surely they'd want to buy the magazine?


but they might not want to waste there money on about 3 or somthing pics and sorry i dont have the mag

----------


## myvoice

not sure they will have the ones you are looking for but www.chrisfountain.cjb.net usually has some scans of magazines esp. the ones to do with Justin.

----------

